# Model Stationary and Marine Steam Engines by K N Harris.



## bentprop (Apr 14, 2010)

I was looking for a copy of this book on my local library site,and somehow ended up here:
http://www.fastonline.org/CD3WD_40/JF/424/19-423.pdf.
It turns out this is an online copy of this book,which is long out of print(1975 was the last issue,afaik).
They also have "model boilers and boilermaking"by the same author:
http://www.fastonline.org/CD3WD_40/JF/424/19-422.pdf
A quick peek has revealed some really interesting engines,with some drawings for the simpler ones.The photo's are very dark though,but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## PaulG (Apr 14, 2010)

BP, nice find, Thanks

Paul


----------



## Bluechip (Apr 14, 2010)

Not quite out of print 


http://www.teepublishing.co.uk/search.php

Link a bit unco-operative .... you need to ...


Put *Harris* in the author search box


Dave BC


----------



## tel (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Hans - both of 'em downloaded and safely saved!


----------



## cidrontmg (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you, that´s an excellent book. :bow:


----------



## xo18thfa (Apr 15, 2010)

What a find! Harris is classic steam. These books are a must for the library.


----------



## agr (Apr 15, 2010)

Bentprop,

I have a copy of the 2000 reprint of the Model engine book, and while some photos are still quite dark they possible are not as bad as the scanned copy. If there are any specific photos your after I'd be more than happy to scan/photograph them and see if they come out better.

Tony.


----------



## skeeter (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi, BP. Thank you for sharing this find with us. I think he did a book on model boilers too . I have one in my library i think he is the author.
Best Regards Terry ;D


----------



## Theclockworks (Mar 5, 2015)

One might want to take a look here.
http://www.fastonline.org/CD3WD_40/CD3WD/INDEX.HTM
Example 
http://www.fastonline.org/CD3WD_40/CD3WD/METALWRK/GTZ073AE/EN/B487_1.HTM


----------

